# hgh and different brands and quality



## event462 (Jul 1, 2014)

I've really been considering jumping in bed with hgh so I've been doing a lot of reading on the subject and came across this page. I'm not sure how legit it is but if it is then I figure you guys might find it useful when making choices on type. Let me know what everyone thinks!


http://www.somatropin.cn/besthgh


Which is the best human growth hormone?

Answer:

There is no such thing as “the best HGH” – the substance is either real growth hormone (somatropin) or it is NOT! Human growth hormone is a very fragile, large molecule which is comprised of 191 amino acids, linked in very specific order and shaped to very specific form. In that regard there is no room for differences!

Note: It is NOT POSSIBLE to take human growth hormone as a supplement in spray, pill or sticker patch form! Sprays, pills and patches are marketing scams used by the supplement pushers. The growth hormone molecule is too fragile to survive room temperatures or vigorous shaking. It is also too big to pass through the skin. If you read the fine print you will usually find a note that there is no actual growth hormone but rather “growth hormone promoter” which is supposed to make your body produce more of it’s own growth hormone.

There are some things that set the actual HGH brands apart though:

it can either be real 191 amino acid sequence ( somatropin), or it can be 192 amino acid sequence (somatrem) which is actually a growth hormone mimic with potentially nasty side effects
it can be pure high quality HGH (comes at a higher price), or it can be cheaply produced and contain bacterial residue left over from the manufacturing process
it can be bought through a doctors prescription (high price), or it can be bought on the black market (in which case you have to be extra careful as most of the brands are counterfeit, containing hgh of questionable origin if it’s real at all). If buying from a non reputable source, you should always have the HGH lab tested
it can be produced in USA / EU (comes at absurdly high prices due to big pharma monopoly of the western markets), or it can be produced in Asia (China, Korea, India, etc.) in which case there are quality/purity differences from brand to brand
it can be in liquid form (very fragile, sensitive to room temperatures and shaking) or it can be in lyophilized – freeze dried powder form (suitable for shipping world wide). Never buy liquid form on the black market because there is no way of knowing how it was handled before you got it
it can be authentic (contains what it claims), or it can be  counterfeit in which case scammers relabel vials of questionable origin and make them look like original, then offer them at “too good to be true” prices to lure in the victims
various brands come at differently dosed vials. The dosage/strength per vial can be 4IU, 10IU, 12IU, 40IU which does not really matter as long as the price per IU is right


So which is the best HGH?

To recap the above differences – growth hormone can be either real or not, high purity or low purity, western or asian priced, liquid or freeze dried and it comes packed in differently dosed vials.  The best growth hormone would then obviously be the high purity, 191 amino acid sequence, freeze dried, original and realistically priced one.

High quality brands:

Genotropin (191 amino acid, high purity, produced by Pfizer, Inc, USA)
Humatrope (191 amino acid, high purity, produced by Eli Lilly and Company, USA)
Hypertropin (191 amino acid, high purity, produced by Neogenica Bioscience Ltd, China)
Jintropin (191 amino acid, high purity, produced by GeneScience Pharmaceuticals Co., Ltd, China)
Norditropin (191 amino acid, high purity, produced by Novo Nordisk Inc, USA)
Nutropin (191 amino acid, high purity, produced by Genentech USA, Inc, USA)
Saizen (191 amino acid, high purity, produced by EMD Serono, Inc, USA)
Serostim (191 amino acid, high purity, produced by EMD Serono, Inc, USA)
Zorbtive (191 amino acid, high purity, produced by EMD Serono, Inc, USA)
Medium quality brands:

Ansomone (used to be 192 but is now 191 amino acid, medium purity, produced by Anhui Anke Biotechnology Co., Ltd, China)
Hygetropin (191 amino acid, medium purity, produced by Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm Co., Ltd, China)
Tev-Tropin (191 amino acid, medium purity, produced by Teva Pharmaceuticals, USA)
Zomacton (191 amino acid, medium purity, produced by Ferring Pharmaceuticals Pty Ltd, Australia)
Low or questionable quality brands:

Fitropin (this product has been discontinued, it was produced by Shenzhen Kexing Biotech Co., Ltd, China)
Getropin (relabelled generic of unknown origin)
Glotropin (relabelled generic of unknown origin)
Kefei (191 amino acid, low purity, produced by Shanghai United Kefei Biotechnology Co., Ltd, China)
Kigtropin (relabelled generic of questionable origin, known to cause immune response, different reviews from batch to batch)
Riptropin (relabelled generic of unknown origin, mostly present on the UK black market, different reviews from batch to batch)
Taitropin (relabelled generic of unknown origin, presumably associated with Kigtropin)


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 1, 2014)

This website is a good starting point to learn about GH, some info are not really accurate but it's a good read.

Regarding their brands listing, the problem is that when it comes to medium / low quality Chinese GH the market fluctuate a lot, and does it quickly, therefore the info are not really up to date.

For example, they list Ansomone as medium quality, to begin with it is very questionable that AnkeBio went from 192 to 191 sequence, it is likely that they still produce 192 sequence GH but just lie about upgrading to 191.
AnkeBio also became famous for selectively scamming people, even long term returning customers, after a good start their reputation went down the drain and I would be very cautious with their GH.
They list Rips as low quality GH when we know that good Rips are very potent GH, etc...

So as I said it is a good summary but when it comes to Chinese brands the situation should be evaluated almost on a daily basis.


----------



## hogs4us2 (Jul 1, 2014)

Great Post....I just ordered HGH from Pfizer through my TRT doctor.......I got a six month supply and it cost me $2800...

I have seen all kinds of recommendations for doses.....and learned that due to  varying purity of the HGH it self.....the doses recommended and taken very greatly .....for instance some people take 2 IU's a day......but  because it's not a pharmacy grade form of HGH their actual getting what would be equivalent to  a .5 IU of pharmacy grade HGH.

So be very careful what and we're you buy HGH...as there are more scams out their then there are genuine sources.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 1, 2014)

This board has a tremendous amount of great info on HGH.  I've taken tev-tropin by script from trt clinic very high cost, generic Chinese gh relatively low cost (some bloating/water holding), and moderate cost pharmacy/hg gh.

Don't miscalculate your likelihood of receiving bunk gh.  The only way you'll actually know for certain is by taking a blood test serum test once you've been running it a while.  Take everything your read online with a great deal of precaution.

While the post above is interesting it is incomplete and most likely out dated.  You're doing the right thing by thoroughly researching this topic in advance of purchasing anything.  It does seem to me that you in the beginning stage of your research and I would advise A GREAT DEAL MORE RESEARCH before making any decisions.  This will be one of your most costly substances and will take 6 months to a year to get the effect you want (which translates to a substantial investment).

Many would say you'll receive a much greater benefit (more bang for your buck) with straight AAS.  I will say the synergistic effect of test and gh over time is amazing especially if your 35+.

If you are looking to take gh simply to reduce body fat I can tell you this much from my 3 years of personal experience.  It will not make up for poor diet choices nor will it eliminate the need for cardio.  However, if your diet and workout regimen is on point it does have an impact over time no question about it.

In conclusion, proceed very carefully.  Your chanced of getting scammed is very high.


----------



## event462 (Jul 1, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> This board has a tremendous amount of great info on HGH.  I've taken tev-tropin by script from trt clinic very high cost, generic Chinese gh relatively low cost (some bloating/water holding), and moderate cost pharmacy/hg gh.
> 
> Don't miscalculate your likelihood of receiving bunk gh.  The only way you'll actually know for certain is by taking a blood test serum test once you've been running it a while.  Take everything your read online with a great deal of precaution.
> 
> ...



Great advice brother! Thanks!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 1, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> This board has a tremendous amount of great info on HGH.  I've taken tev-tropin by script from trt clinic very high cost, generic Chinese gh relatively low cost (some bloating/water holding), and moderate cost pharmacy/hg gh.
> 
> Don't miscalculate your likelihood of receiving bunk gh.  The only way you'll actually know for certain is by taking a blood test serum test once you've been running it a while.  Take everything your read online with a great deal of precaution.
> 
> ...



this this this.

really read up on your lab and where it comes from.


----------

